# flash chrome peppe or something? can't find



## azathoth (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone got flash going on chrome?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

Doesn't Chrome have flash support builtin?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 19, 2017)

Sort of


----------



## sidetone (Jul 26, 2017)

'Flash could never survive our app-obsessed culture' - Mashable


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2017)

I disagree with that statement but...

In case anyone missed it:


> Adobe is planning to end-of-life Flash. Specifically, we will stop updating and distributing the Flash Player at the end of 2020 and encourage content creators to migrate any existing Flash content


----------

